# will 235/70/16 fit X-trail T31



## arnih (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone knows or even have 235/70/16 on x-trail


----------



## javierfpg (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi,

just noticed your post, im guessing by now you've figured this one out.. I installed 235/70/17 on my X-trail t31 4WD without any issues.. truck looks great

Javier


----------

